
Ask HN: Does really every software engineer in the US earn ~100000? - elephant0xffff
Hey HN,<p>I am a software engineer in Europe and I would guess the average software engineer makes ~40000 (around ~28000 net) euro a year (~47000 in $) if (s)he does &quot;average&quot; software dev (so between junior and senior).<p>Now obviously you can negotiate salary (which I recommend) and exceptional senior devs <i>do</i> make around ~80000 here in Europe I guess, but here on HN I always read that most devs make around 100K (even if not a team leader or just fresh from the university or even self-taught), but if I would propose that kind of compensation to some company I am sure that it won&#x27;t work out. I know that Google &amp; Co <i>do</i> pay decent salary here in Europe, but other (software) companies would roll their eyes if I would demand a salary in this category.<p>Of course it is not that easy to compare as you are automatically insured in Europe (I don&#x27;t know how that works in the US, I often read about some 401-thingy) which I highly appreciate but I don&#x27;t think that you guys pay 50000 for taxes and social benefits&#x2F;year?<p>So is my view biased as I hang out on HN too much, or is salary in the US really that much higher?<p>Or is it implied that you just make your 50 - 60 hours a week (at least in my area most people that do full-time are &lt;=45 hours a week)?<p>Thank you for your comments.<p>&#x2F;&#x2F;edit: Obviously not everybody, but let&#x27;s say the 50% percentile.
======
mstaoru
Just FYI, I can share how things stand in Shanghai, China now.

An average IT graduate can expect to earn around net RMB150k/year, which is
about US$23k. This is about twice the median for junior workers. Shanghai is
one of the most expensive cities in China to rent, with average rents at
140-150% of median income, topped only by Beijing. Of course, with the largest
subway system in the world, with prices starting from $0.3 per journey,
everybody lives on the outskirts where the rent is cheaper, and commute a very
manageable (though quite tight) 40-60 minutes to the downtown or numerous IT
parks within the city.

The average programmer stays around there with the salary for years, the
experience is not that important. But good and exceptional programmers command
salaries that are much higher. I'd say from interview experience, 1-3% percent
are good or have potential.

IT hubs in the country are centered around Hangzhou (Alibaba), Shenzhen
(Tencent, hardware), Shanghai (many Western companies, esp. gaming), and
Beijing. In well-financed Chinese IT unicorns, a good engineer can easily get
net RMB700k/year (US$105k), and this is the country where you pay $3 for
doctor consultation, $20 for tomography, and $15 to rent a car for a day.

In hot industries, it can be even higher. Just a few days ago we interviewed a
talented candidate for blockchain startup CTO-level position, and the ask was
net RMB2m/year (US$300k), villa-level housing allowance, and a personal
driver. We didn't take it, but surely some unicorn will.

~~~
passiveincomelg
Thank you, that's very interesting. The spread seems to be so much larger than
in Europe.

------
closeparen
Software engineers in the US make slightly above median income (EDIT: for a
college graduate) wherever the job is located. In a second-tier city with
national-median home prices, that could be $50k. In the Bay Area, where the
Hacker News community is centered, $115k is the median household income and
also the starting salary for new graduate software engineers at several big-
name companies.

There's too much diversity of cost of living for an absolute dollar figure to
be useful. I would look at percentile, fraction of median home price,
lifestyle, etc. instead.

------
alain94040
The key factor is work for a company where software is the product, not a cost
center. Silicon Valley is full of those: startups, and big companies. Europe
not so much.

Using older terms: IT doesn't pay, SWE does.

I have also done some math to compare US and Europe pay, and if you max out at
$150K, which seems a lot by European standards, you actually are very similar
to European compensation. Why? College for your average two kids, plus
retirement. In Europe, it's included. In the US, you save for it from your
high salary.

------
seabird
Location is the biggest factor in the US. Living in a large city can often
require your salary to double for it to be livable. It also really depends on
what software you're working on. Embedded developers are generally "in the
trenches" with all the mechanical and electrical engineers, the latter of
which has a salary that usually caps out at around $80k; consequently, this is
usually where embedded devs end up, too. Legacy stuff (COBOL, MUMPS, mainframe
programming, etc.) usually seems to end up around $80k-$100k, but it doesn't
seem to go much further past that. Modern CRUD and web dev is where you see
people going well past the $100k mark. Tack on a management responsibilities
for a solid increase, but this is highly dependent on where you're working.
All of this is pretty rough, can't accommodate for location, the particular
employer, etc. and gauged from people I know working in those fields, so your
mileage may vary.

------
TheCoelacanth
The median pay for software developers in 2017 was $103,560 based on
government collected data[1]. So it's safe to say that a bit more than half of
software developers in the US make $100,000 or more.

[1] [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm)

~~~
siruncledrew
It's worth reading more into the details on other tabs than just going by the
median figure. The Pay[0] tab, Similar Occupations tab[1], and State/Area Data
tab[2] provide better insights.

Also worth noting when looking at the data is what the BLS considers to be a
"software engineer", what the industry breakdowns are, and where they are
located.

[0] [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm#tab-5) [1]
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm#tab-8) [2]
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm#tab-7)

------
mrep
Big public tech companies (Google, Facebook, Amazon, Microsoft, Apple,
Twitter, Dropbox...) all pay over 100k total compensation for new grads.

However, they all are headquartered in the bay area or seattle so cost of
living makes those numbers not quite as eye dropping as it seems but still
very good. I have worked for these companies since I graduated and have saved
about $90,000 in a little over 2 years including 401k (No debt from college
which really helps).

While not everyone can work for these companies, the first 5 I listed have
10's of thousands of developers each so it isn't too hard to get into at least
1 of them if you are willing to make the jump and move (you can also always
try and move back later to a satellite office which is my plan).

~~~
alextheparrot
I’m in a similar boat (Savings, company, and age wise) and have come to
realize that kids are where people get really hit with the COL. Two incomes
only go so far when you’re paying 2k/kid/month for day care and bought a house
at a premium in a good school district. Kids I’ve come to believe are the only
change where we’ll really have to start thinking about finances again (Right
now our COL is just way lower than our salary).

~~~
mrep
Oh totally. I cannot imagine raising kids in the bay area with the insane
housing which gets you a tiny house, mediocre schools, and insane commutes.
Add on the additional costs of kids and I do not plan to move/live there when
I start having kids. Hence, why I hoping I can get into one of the satellite
office once I get married.

~~~
mrep
I'll add that while COL is high (i pay $2,500 a month in rent alone), I have
still been able to save up that $90,000 out of college in 2 years so it is a
pretty good place to bootstrap your financial savings if you don't have
kids/need a house.

------
PredictorY
I don't know about software engineers specifically (and I know that this title
is abused by applying it to other positions), but I can tell you that both
general pay-scales and the cost of living vary quite a bit in the United
States, as well as with the type of organization one works for (finance and
pharmaceuticals pay above average, nonprofits unsurprisingly pay below
average).

Also, the general pay level and cost of living tend to be highly correlated.
Those people you've heard about who make truckloads of money in San Francisco?
They also pay twice (or more) what people in other American locales do for
housing!

------
eaenki
In Zurich, Geneva, Oslo and Rejkavik, you can also get a job that pays that
much at a software/financial company/startup (and healthcare it's much
cheaper/included in taxes).

In the US, that kind of salary it's common only in the Silicon Valley and NY.

~~~
arcanus
> In the US, that kind of salary it's common only in the Silicon Valley and
> NY.

I don't agree with that statement. The title relates to six figure incomes,
which are certainly quite common in all the tech hubs: Seattle, Austin,
Denver, San Diego, etc.

You certainly have to be in a major city, and ideally one with large software
companies.

~~~
Bucephalus355
I’m in Austin, Texas. I’m 26, graduated with a BA in Sociology, and make
$140,000 as an AWS Engineer.

There’s tons of money in engineering in the United States, but I would say it
has come with a cost. The only reason so much money has been able to be plowed
into software and hardware was because of financial products developed by Wall
Street since the 1970’s. Obviously we’ve seen great results in software and
hardware, but all the recent financial busts have shown there is no free
lunch...

~~~
chrisco255
Financial products? Fintech is but a small portion of the overall software
industry. Neither Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Apple, nor Amazon specialize in
fintech, and the big 5 are as much a driver of high salaries as anything else.
We get paid highly because, while software is expensive to build, it's
basically free to distribute and so you have huge economies of scale where
sometimes as few as 50 employees can make a multi-billion dollar product. And
also, because software is hard to do well and there is so much platform
explosion.

~~~
Bucephalus355
“Financial Products” as in online trading, convertible stock, debt securities,
etc that made it easier for investors to invest in things like Google, Apple,
etc.

Perhaps the biggest example is the 401k, which shifted huge funds towards Wall
Street. It’s not fintech, but just an example of a new type of product.

I hope that explains better than my original post.

------
bsvalley
Location is a huge variable. The cost of living is what you’d be looking for.
In the US alone a same software engineer would make $200k in SF versus $100k
in a lot of other cities within the same state (California). Of course, anyone
living in another state would have a complete different salary and set of
rules.

Now, connect the ocean in between the US and Europe and it makes it even
harder to relate to your $100k/y as a reference. In europe alone you have
different countries, rules, etc. I would say that the general rule is that
your buying power within society remains fairly equivalent no matter what
location you’re in.

~~~
leetbulb
This, definitely. The highest job offers I've had in the southern-mid-west
have been 80k-90k/yr, while out west, toward SF they've been closer to 150k/yr
(sometimes more). If I were to go out west, pay would double, but rent would
at least triple.

------
Daniel_sk
You really can't compare the wages without taking the location and
health/social insurance into account. Cost of living is a huge factor. For
example here in Slovakia making 3000 month netto (after paying all the taxes,
health and social insurance) will get you a great life. You can afford a nice
flat or house. You would have to make 3-4x that money to live at least on the
same standard in the US in California.

------
dylanhassinger
the best way to increase your salary in tech is to change jobs, keep learning
new skills, and market yourself locally and globally.

in 2016 I was an over-worked web developer making $50k. Now I am an under-
worked software engineer making double that. I have changed jobs 4 times since
then (3 layoffs, 1 resignation from a dead end role, several other offers i
turned down) and learned multiple new technologies. i also go to meetups and
keep my network growing.

Here in US we pay about 30% in taxes and insurance. I try to keep some savings
around in case of layoffs or to give me the flexibility to walk away from a
role

------
ksherlock
No. California should be considered a separate country with their own exchange
rate. Like you're visiting Japan and you buy a cup coffee. And it's 200 Yen.
And you freak out for minute then remember that's really just $2. Divide
California numbers by 3 or 4 to get something more reasonable.

------
anoncoward111
IMPORTANT INFO re US income tax:

A rough rule of thumb is that if you are making $50,000 per year gross salary
in the USA, you'll be taking home roughly $3000 per month in net pay.

This number changes a bit if you are married, have kids, have an expensive
house, and so on.

If you are making $100,000 gross per year, especially in NY or San Fran, you
realistically might have a take home net monthly pay of $5700 or even a bit
less as a non-married human.

Realistically, mandatory expenses like rent and commuting (unless you are
sleeping under your desk in the office!!!) will be about $1,000 to $3,000 per
month, most people around $2,000 in those cities.

And yeah, lifestyle creep is totally a thing in the USA. There are people
making $5700 a month who are spending $5700 per month, certainly.

Also, minimum wage is $1600 per month full time post tax at places like burger
king and mcdonalds.

------
eeks
Like many others said it highly depends on where you work and for whom you
work. Speaking from experience in NYC greater area, you can expect starting
slighlty above $100K as a junior, which is really not much for the location.
Seniors often go between $200 and $250K. The finance industry tops these with
50% to 100% bonuses. Large attractive companies like GOOG or FB top these with
other form of bonuses. Also speaking from experience I would equate a $100K
salary in greater NYC with a €25K salary in a average town like Lyon or
Grenoble in France.

The absolute number is really meaningless. I remember a Ph.D prep talk about
salary expectation in grad school in France mentioning $105K in the US, and I
remember thinking “wow!”. What they don’t tell you is that a third of this
will go to taxes, half of the reminder will go to housing, and because of the
outrageous deductible and out-of-pocket caps of most corporate medical
insurances you can be hit anytime with a $2K or $3K medical bill, which can be
quite common if you have kids.

------
bbulkow
Yes, I pay half my us salery for tax and benefits, since you have to include
putting significant money away for retirement (10 percent gross minimum )
since we don't have significant pension systems.

If you are interested in a less technical role that makes more money, check
out being an Enterprise software sales engineer. These are the people who help
customers with real problems architecting systems, have a poor quality of life
because there is always a new project starting, but make more than engineers
or sales people these days. It can be interesting work if you like variety,
but can't be done the first few years out of school because experience with
various architectures needs to be cultivated.

------
krageon
You are wrong about the average wages. If, as a software developer of middling
experience levels (~3-5 years) and educational background (trashy uni or good
trade-equivalent school), you do not make ~36k euro per year or more you are
being swindled by your employer. That is already 42k USD. If you get to senior
positions I have seen it get as high as you mentioned (and also much, much
higher for select examples).

The amount you mentioned is what someone straight out of (middle) school with
0 experience would make in the field, and they could expect to have that
increase to the mentioned middling wage after ~3 years of real work. That
would put them at that wage at around 20-21 years old.

------
slics
One thing you don’t see very much in the comments is the amount of time that
you dedicate while working for a startup. Yes the salaries are high, but so is
your time you put into working for a startup. From what I have seen and read,
60 Hrs a week is the average.

~~~
joejerryronnie
Startups in the bay area don't really provide the highest salaries, they
compensate employees with potential future equity. The established tech
leaders (FANG) and high growth mid-size tech companies are where the large
salaries are found (base salary + bonus + RSU's). If you get into one of these
companies and are a high performer, it is not difficult to begin making
$200-300K per year after a few years once multiple RSU grants begin to kick
in.

The issue is that this type of compensation is highly dependent on the stock
market. Both the bull market in general and companies getting rewarded by the
market for growth rather than earnings. You should be thinking about other
types of investments (e.g. real estate, etc) that are not as tech/stock market
dependent to funnel some of this cash flow into. Nobody knows how long this
level of compensation will last.

------
ccajas
Software developers in the bottom 20-25 percentile of their local area make
roughly half of the local median in most places in the US.

A lot of people seem to think you have it automatically made in the shade if
you're a software engineer. But it doesn't guarantee a good income, not even
in the US. Cue delusional managers seeking $15/hr full-stack web developers.
Or the infamous "do everything with computers" one-man IT job that gives you
no benefits or no strong future with the company.

There are a lot of people in this field that still struggle financially, even
though they are not buying expensive luxuries.

------
badpun
If you're open to contracting, you can get 100k euros per year even in Poland,
and much more in Western Europe or UK. Of course, you have to be in demand.

~~~
passiveincomelg
Yes. Europe is contracting land. Forget those pointless permanent jobs. ;)

What's funny is that being a contractor seems to be a disadvantage when
applying to some US companies. I sometimes had the impression that
interviewers were thinking "What's wrong with you, can't you get a real job?"

------
mbrodersen
Your salary is not that important. What is important is your buying power.
What and how much you can actually buy with what is left over from tax. So be
very careful concluding _anything_ based on income alone.

------
0xfaded
I'd like more context on this. Is there anyway to hit a 200k euro salary as a
top 5% software dev?

If I moved to Europe, and offered a 200k salary, would I be able to attract
bay area level software devs? What about a 100k salary?

------
pards
Contract software developers in Toronto Canada routinely make $100+/hour for
40 hours/week but it usually means working for a large enterprise like a bank,
telco or insurance company.

------
gadders
The pay is industry dependent as well. If you work in Investment Banking IT
the wages are typically higher.

------
eggie5
I make way more money in the US but my quality of life was much better in
Netherlands

------
jamesmp98
I wish

------
segmondy
No, Most software developers in US don't make anywhere close to over $100k a
year. I reckon half probably make around $40-$60k a year.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
This is objectively not true based on reliable data from the BLS[1]. The
median pay for software developers in the US in 2017 was $103k.

[1] [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm)

